# Ultimate 18650 Power Bank



## Alex (1/6/19)

*How to Make the Ultimate 18650 Power Bank with Infinitely Expandable Capacity*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/19)

Amazing @Alex 
This sounds like a great way to get power for the vape charger during load shedding !!!
15 x 18650 cells - wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

